# Domänen Weiterleitung  geht nicht?



## hubbi (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen.
Ich habe meinen Anbieter gewechselt und die Domäne übertragen.
Nun steh ich aber vor dem Problem das meine Adresse nicht mehr erreichbar 
ist.
Das merkwürdige dabei ist jedoch:
Wenn ich das www vorne weglasse funktioniert die Weiterleitung.
Irgendwas ist wohl schief gelaufen aber ich finde den Fehler nicht.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Januar 2004)

Das dürfte an fehlerhaften Einstellungen in a) BIND und/oder b) APACHE liegen

Die Subdomain *www* muss natürlich richtig eingerichtet sein.


----------



## hubbi (28. Januar 2004)

hmm
standardmässig ist die subdomain doch sowieso eingerichtet
zumindest ist bei mir unter confixx http://www.homepage.de als auch homepage.de eingetragen
mir ist jetzt aufgefallen das komischerweise http://www.homepage.de auf eine völlig andere ip (irgendwo in belgien) geleitet wird
liegt das jetzt irgendwie an den einstellungen meines webservers?
oder hat irgendwas beim übertragen der domäne zum neuen anbieter nicht funktioniert?
es funktionieren alle anderen domains korrekt


----------

